# repair of bladder laceration



## tholzwarth (May 7, 2010)

What CPT code is used for repair of bladder laceration during a hysterectomy?


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 7, 2010)

*How did the laceration happen?*

How did the laceration happen? 

If the surgeon performing the hysterectomy lacerated the bladder in the course of the surgery I would NOT code for the repair. (You "break" it, you fix it.)

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## tholzwarth (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for your input I didn't think it was right of him to try and charge for that.


----------



## valleyobgynut (May 11, 2010)

I agree my docs have done this before and we don't charge for it.


----------



## sridevi (Jul 24, 2011)

*bladder repair*

The patient was undergoing a cesarean section for twins. During the course of the procedure, a bladder laceration was notices and urology was consulted. Findings were a laceration on the dome of the bladder.


----------



## nomie7 (Sep 2, 2014)

This is the case I am looking at right now. Our urologist was called in to correct a bladder wound made by another surgeon. Can we bill for this since it was our surgery originally? What code would you say to use for robotic bladder repair if so?


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Sep 2, 2014)

Ahh, if it's robotic, you'll use an unlisted code because there are no codes for laparoscopic bladder repairs.


----------

